# Checking hives in the Winter?



## wanderingyeti (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm in central Wisconsin and this is my first winter with a hive (a 4' top bar).

When I closed up the hive this fall, the bees were a little low on food, so I put about 15 lbs of fondant along the bottom of the hive, put a cover over the screened bottom board (it blocks the wind, but doesn't seal completely tight), put styrofoam in the roof cavity, reduced the entrances, and hoped for the best.

Tomorrow it is supposed to be around 34 degrees, and I was hoping that it might be okay to add some more fondant to the hive. I was thinking that I could just pull the bottom board down, press the fondant up through the screen and then close things back up. Given our area, this might be the last time it is above freezing until the middle of March. Is giving the girls more food worth the risk of letting cold air into the hive? Or do I just wait it out until Spring?

Thanks!
Amy


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Is your fondant soft enough to press up through the screen? If it is, it's soft enough to fall back through on a warmish day. If it were mine, I'd try and get it mounted to a bar and hang it so the bees can find it close to their cluster. Some people use tyvek envelopes, plastic mesh bags or even a follower board with guides on the edges. They shouldn't be raising brood in those types of temps, but they could very well be starving. I'd take the chance and add more food if you know they were lite on stores.


----------



## Galaxie (May 13, 2015)

Amy,
Greetings from Merrill and welcome to Beesource!



ruthiesbees said:


> Is your fondant soft enough to press up through the screen? If it is, it's soft enough to fall back through on a warmish day.


If I've understood Amy's description correctly, the board under the screen should hold the fondant in.



ruthiesbees said:


> If it were mine, I'd try and get it mounted to a bar and hang it so the bees can find it close to their cluster.


I agree. I can't imagine the bees will be able to reach the fondant if it's below the combs. I'd bet most of the fondant that was added initially is still there.


----------

